# Tasty Topic!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello fellow campers!
As some of you know I happen to be a Camping Culinary Arts inspector/Taster. It took many years of sampling at various rallies, get-togethers, family camping weekends and barging into complete strangers campsites to develop my sophisticated palette. 
One of the favorite things to do when camping, or "campering" is to cook some of those dishes that otherwise there may not be time for, or it is an opportunity to show off your cooking prowess! 
So the question is, what is your favorite entrée, appetizer, casserole, slow cooker meal, smoked what-have-you, comfort food, dessert. Lay it on!
The goal is to see how many keyboards we can short out from people drooling into them!

Breakfast:
Second Breakfast
Lunch:
Second Lunch:
Dinner:
Supper:
Dessert:
After Dessert-Dessert:
Recipes are welcome! Let er rip!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh man.... My favorite subject! We eat all kinds of stuff, but kinda get in a rut and start doing the same things over and over, so bring on some new ideas! Favorite breakfasts are burritos with eggs, sausage, bacon, potatos, sauteed peppers, onions, cheese and whatever else I can stuff in. Most interesting eggs so far have been ostrich. Lunches are usually light for us and can be sandwiches, burgers or dogs. Favorite dogs lately are Ball Park Angus Beef - deeelish!

Dinners range from steak, fish, burgers, dogs, sausage (apple/gouda stuffed or jalapeno stuffed) to beer marinated bratwurst to chicken and beef kabobs. Fresh corn is always a hit, and we like white corn the best. Ribs are a big favorite, and I try to cook them slowly with lots of Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce. Burgers sometimes get thick slices of sharp cheddar and a roasted ortega or banana pepper. I absolutely love chili, but the girls aren't big fans so it doesn't happen much to my complete dismay. We use the slow cooker once in a while to make spaghetti sauce with meatballs and have a pasta dinner with garlic bread and salad. Sometimes we'll slow-cook a pot of tri-tip beef in a bbq sauce and have big old sloppy sandwiches on toasted french rolls with fresh cole slaw.

Desserts are sometimes Outback brownies, ice cream or cookies. If we get really crazy, we'll roast some marshmallow Peeps over the fire until they're gooey inside and the sugar outside has caramelized - trailer trash creme brulee!!

Many of the above are frequently served with frosty adult beverages, or a bottle or three of a nice merlot.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG!! "marshmallow Peeps over the fire until they're gooey inside and the sugar outside has caramelized - trailer trash creme brulee!!"


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Pie irons, anything in the pie iron.

Favorite Breakfast - pathetically simple concept....2 pieces of bread, crack an egg onto it. Salt/Pepper. Cook until toast is brown, egg is cooked, but still with the 'dippy'. Equates to a lovely sunnyside up egg with toast around it, instead of on the side.

Favorite Dinner - pre-cooked chicken sliced small, crescent rolls, BBQ sauce, and a bit of cheese. Put it in the pie iron, cook until brown - easy and yummy.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Well let's see... So many to choose from! These are family favorites and are requested often... We don't necessarily have all of this on a single trip. I would never see the outside of the Outback! 
Breakfast: We make Eggs Benedict quite often, even in the pouring rain! We have a wonderful egg cooker (poaches, boils, even makes a decent "scrambled egg"), packet of sauce and English muffins from the toaster. Slide in some Canadian bacon and voila!

Second Breakfast: fruit, pie iron cinnamon rolls, coffee... Maybe some Bailey's









Lunch: usually grilled bratwurst, sandwiches, etc.

Second Lunch: lemon-basil chicken salad sandies, cantaloupe, basil and prosciutto salad, chips ... Another fav is grilled chicken sandwiches with pesto, tomato, provolone and lettuce

Dinner: "Po-tacos" my FIL asks for this one every time they camp with us! kids love it too! Baked potatoes (make in oven or camp fire, you can even make them in a crockpot) loaded with taco meat (shredded chicken or pork, ground beef or turkey, whatever you like!), topped with cheese, tomatoes, shredded lettuce and salsa. Add guacamole if you like as well! Be sure to make a margarita or a cold cerveza with it!

Supper: Citrus Grilled shrimp with orange & avocado salsa or Tequila Tri tip roast with tomato relish or good old fashioned pot roast in a Dutch oven dangling over the fire all day!

Dessert: pie iron pies, the usual s'mores but with nutella instead of chocolate bar

If anyone wants specific recipes I am happy to share, just let me know! I do some prep cooking before we go, mix marinades, make taco meat, etc. so I cook some and assemble the rest.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

ohhhh, would love to know how you make the baked potatoes in the crock pot! And Lemon-Basil chicken....I'm coming by your campsite, sounds yummy!


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine is my big breakfast, or late brunch. (Really simple and easy)

Just a whole "mess" of hash browns with LOTS of onions,salt, pepper, chopped ham and chopped green peppers, Can also add chopped mushrooms and cheeze. (Really need to "mod" the vent of the stove hood outside). This is done in a large pan at home or two smaller fri-pans in the Outback! When the "mess" is close to done I slide it to one side of the pan and add a bit of Margerine and then fry the eggs in the same pan. Efficient, simple , and only one pan (two in the Outback) to wash!! My DW will also make toast with it

Really simple, and better than any restaurant breakfast! M.V.

P.S. Forgot to mention that a cold Pilsner(with clam)makes ANY camping food taste better!!!!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

My DH would love the "breakfast mess" in the morning. This is something I would get the ingredients prepped and he would do over the fire or outside in skillet. we will copy your recipe this summer!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

[hr]Breakfast: Sausage gravy, scrambled farm fresh eggs, hashbrowns, and homemade (campsite made) biscuits.

Breakfast #2: French toast made with left over campsite made rolls, fried potatoes from lastnights baked potatoes, and bacon/sausage.

Lunch: Usually a sandwich made in the pie irons. Spiral cut ham and cheese etc.

Supper: Hilbilly rotisserie chicken, Richards Delightful potatoes, Campsite made rolls.

Dessert: Hot fudge cake, peach cobbler, cookies, pies in the pie irons,

Everything is cooked/baked outside in cast iron/dutch ovens over coals. Oven/stove is unused in the Outback.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Yummy! This past weekend we tried pulled pork for the first time. Cooked in the slow cooker in root beer then pulled and slathered with BBQ sauce. Served on a crunchy bun. My new favourite breakfast food is peanut butter french toast. Make a PB sandwich, dip in egg/apple juice mixture (fogot the milk at home) then fry - best with sausages.

Haven't tried this at camp but last night our Venturer company (high school age scouts) made Epic Meal Time smores. Chocolate chip cookie dough wrapped around Jos Louis (kind of like a chocolate twinkie) and baked. The mound is covered in bite sized chocolate bars, candied bacon (yup, you read that right), melted marshmallow, chocolate sauce, then covered in whole marshmallows and Smarties.


----------

